# Transparent vinyl for heat transfer?



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Do they have transparent vinyl that you can heat press? Preferrably something that has a matte or satin finish.

Was looking to try an experiment by sealing paper heat transfers with transparent vinyl.


----------



## khaled (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

yes !! 

Heat transfer foil : Chemica, flocking company, creation of heat transfer film for textiles has it ! I've tried it, works great


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

khaled said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes !!
> 
> Heat transfer foil : Chemica, flocking company, creation of heat transfer film for textiles has it ! I've tried it, works great


What was it that you used?

Also was looking at they had a vinyl for sublimation. Looks like clear polyester vinyl. May have to get some of that to try with my sublimation ink. That way I could put it on cotton shirts.

But still looking at a good thin clear matte vinyl to try and use to seal regular heat transfers.


----------



## DOUGIE T (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't see the feel being very good as you have 2 layers of material as oppose to one layer .
Transfers don't have the best feel in the world to begin with . Just my opinion .


----------



## khaled (Feb 10, 2013)

it is used to give that 3D look on small logos of course


----------



## DOUGIE T (Jul 26, 2012)

You can get that look with vinyl in puff , 3D techno etc . You also have double cost also . But each to their own )


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

DOUGIE T said:


> I can't see the feel being very good as you have 2 layers of material as oppose to one layer .
> Transfers don't have the best feel in the world to begin with . Just my opinion .


I was going to try it out. That clear material is thin. But I'm not worried about that. Just looking to see if it will seal and keep the transfer looking the the same after being pressed.


----------



## DOUGIE T (Jul 26, 2012)

Ye keep us informed post up pics very interested to see how pans out )


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

DOUGIE T said:


> Ye keep us informed post up pics very interested to see how pans out )


Some of that clear vinyl has an opaque backing. So not sure how to line those up vs. a transparent backing.

I'm assuming the clear vinyl won't ruin the transfer with the adhesive or make it look cloudy.


----------

